# Looking to join (align vertically) several images into one via batch program..?



## Sem_White (Jun 14, 2008)

Can you help...

I have a written document in several pages. I would like these joined into one long continuous image for easy upload i.e. page one into page two etc... as one long (aligned vertically) jpg.

I thought this topic should come under web-design as specific to web publishing.

Thanks,

Sem


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Uhhh...an image? Why not PDF?


----------



## Sem_White (Jun 14, 2008)

I can't use xhtml it is written using word 2007 and formatted using everything you can imagine...

long-text pdfs are very limited in scope...

So if pdf can you provide code to embed to provide more depth and context...


----------



## Sem_White (Jun 14, 2008)

I just want to characterise the pdf make it individual and context it to my work and make it distinguishable from other pdf's. To do this I need to embed.

What I am seeking is the answer to following questions:
Is embedding pdf possible?
If yes, for both IE7 and Firefox 3?
If so can you help me out with the code (I have googled around to a little success, but nothing universal across browsers with positioning within browsers)..?

I see this as important issue to web design.
If you start your work from the HTML and CSS format you are fine.
Whereas importing and incorporating desktop publishing into the web media
i.e. in pdf/ alternative format still seems to lack cohesion, although prove me wrong with an alternative...
I think this is especially important as I believe programs such as Word 2007 offer more than HTML and CSS although this could probably be challenged by the experts (whereas you don't need to be an expert with word 2007 to do anything or everything)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave::wave: Hi Sem, A very warm welcome to TSF:wave::wave:

It is difficult to fully understand the problem. However, my observations:

Converting several pages into a jpg image should be discouraged. It will make a very large file size that will take time to download. That would be far worse than a mediocre formatted document!

You can get superb formatting in HTML using tables for layout positioning & formatting.

I often have work supplied in formatted form: (Word & pdf). I find that I can format an ordinary HTML page with tables and selectively copy sections from Word & paste into the appropriate table cells.

You can get very fine control over position with nested tables and tables within individual table cells.


----------



## Sem_White (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi one of the issues is its a very formatted, long document and converting would take some time. Also I see pdf as having a good long future...

So I now have embedded pdf that I am able to position, only the very basic starting material:

www.semiotically.com

I have just learnt how to print to pdf with a contents menu: installing the word 2007 pdf plug-in and goung to save-as... then checking some of the options before printing... soon to be incorporated in the page to make the text accessible.

Once the page is updated and validated I will include some code for reference.


----------



## Sem_White (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey guys this might be an easy one for you. In the following code when I link the pdf to the iframe inside the div span it opens to the divs full width and height:

<div id="background">

<div id="span">

<frameset framespacing="0" border="0">




</frameset>

</div id="span">

<div id="semiotically">
<a href="contents2.pdf" target="voila" border="0px" padding="0px" margin="0px">my perspective</a>
</div id="semiotically">

</div id="background">

Yet when I link an image to the iframe it maintains its height: width ratio and so one side remains short of the div edge....

How can I link an image to open like pdf to 100% width and height?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You don't need to declare the class in your </div> tags, and you probably shouldn't as this can screw up stupid browsers.

```
<div id="background">

<div id="span">

<frameset framespacing="0" border="0">
[MEDIA=youtube]allowtransp[/MEDIA]
</frameset>

</div>

<div id="semiotically">
<a href="contents2.pdf" target="voila" border="0px" padding="0px" margin="0px">my perspective</a>
</div>

</div id="background">
```
Why do you want to link an image to the iframe?
Could you show us the HTML you are using to do this?


----------



## Sem_White (Jun 14, 2008)

hey dm01... I currently can't as I replaced the images with either movies/ pdf's/ or links directly to web page.

In part because I have only just received my digital camera and have literally just put this on charge tonight...

I kind of got used to it the images loading in their height: width ratio upon which the user can click on image to display fullsize i.e. with scrollbars in the Iframe....

I label the divs because otherwise II'll never find them again if you know what I mean... I'm only amateur by which I mean I have no experience in creating this effect before....

I do need to get round to correcting for other browsers, it only works for firefox 3 i.e. what I use as far as I know.... maybe I will wait now for IE8 public release.... see if it is more compliant to code for...

here's some slighly random code... 

<div id="side3">


<table id="inside3">

<tr>
<a href="http://www.good-energy.co.uk/" target="voila" border="0px" padding="0px" margin="0px"><img src="goodenergy.png" height="40%" width="100%" /></a>
</tr>

<tr>
<a href="herschel_park1.swf" target="voila" border="0px" padding="0px" margin="0px"><img src="herschel_park1.jpg" height="40%" width="100%" /></a>
</tr>

<tr>
<a href="herschel_park2.swf" target="voila" border="0px" padding="0px" margin="0px"><img src="herschel_park2.jpg" height="40%" width="100%" /></a>
</tr>

</table>


</div id="side3">


<div id="semiotically">
<a href="contents2.pdf" target="voila" border="0px" padding="0px" margin="0px">vocabulary</a>

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="400" height="15"
data="xspf_player_slim.swf?playlist_url=xspf.xspf&autoplay=true
">
<param name="movie" 
value="xspf_player_slim.swf?playlist_url=xspf.xspf&autoplay=true
" />
</object>


</div id="semiotically">

Anyway, its going ok,... I even managed to configure the xspf (music) player... thank you for this player...

this did the trick:

http://stephenjungels.com/jungels.net/articles/flash-mp3-howto.html

Using folder options to display the full xspf playlist file and renaming the playlist as something.xspf using Notepad++....


----------

